# Hi, I'm new here, can someone answer my question?



## Stephen95 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi I've just registered on these forums and I've been having an annoying problem lately! Months ago I went to the Doctors because I was getting off and on Diarrhea, and this has been going on for aslong as I can remember. He took my bloods and I had to give a stool sample. A few weeks later he said everything looked normal and he suspected it was IBS, he gave me advice and some leaflet thing on how to manage it and prescribed me with Mebeverine but I stopped taking this because the cramp I get isn't painful so I don't take them. Lately though every morning when I wake up, shortly after breakfast I've had the urgency to use the toilet, which has never happened before and after every meal the past few days I've found myself having to use the toilet a couple of hours or maybe an hour after. It normally used to happen every now and then. My question is though, is it the IBS getting worse? Or is this a stomach bug?


----------



## Stephen95 (Jul 20, 2012)

by the way, I'm a Male, 17 years old. I put female by accident on registration, oops! haha


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

Stephen95 said:


> Hi I've just registered on these forums and I've been having an annoying problem lately! Months ago I went to the Doctors because I was getting off and on Diarrhea, and this has been going on for aslong as I can remember. He took my bloods and I had to give a stool sample. A few weeks later he said everything looked normal and he suspected it was IBS, he gave me advice and some leaflet thing on how to manage it and prescribed me with Mebeverine but I stopped taking this because the cramp I get isn't painful so I don't take them. Lately though every morning when I wake up, shortly after breakfast I've had the urgency to use the toilet, which has never happened before and after every meal the past few days I've found myself having to use the toilet a couple of hours or maybe an hour after. It normally used to happen every now and then. My question is though, is it the IBS getting worse? Or is this a stomach bug?


It sounds like your doctor ruled out everything else to suspect you have IBS. If you have IBS, it could be getting worse. It's probably not a stomach bug because you had labs for your blood and stool.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Symptoms can come and go and wax and wane. Kinda typical for IBS>


----------



## Stephen95 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm actually getting really tired of this condition! I have a constant worry about it everyday, its like a never-ending circle!


----------



## toria12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Im new too so ill try to help. but IBS seriously sucks. You tend to get flare ups where your IBS will act up worse during certain times a year or after you eat something specific. I dont know if youve tried keeping a food diary or anything but it might help. i didnt really keep one but i no what triggers me a lot like dairy or red meat. you could also try a probiotic or anti-diarrhea pills. it might help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Worrying can make your symptoms worse... so I would try to curb that if I were you. Understand IBS isn't dangerous.... and in the grand scheme of things, I try to remember...., there are waaaay worse things to have.


----------



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Try prodiotics they really helped me. My pain barely comes around anymore unless I forget to take it


----------

